# New 3M sandpaper



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this sandpaper? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_pFgtWPRuc

I liked how the 100 grit worked the other day for rough sanding. Still have to try the 150. Picked up a pack of each while in Home Depot the other day and saw it on the shelf: 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-11-1-4...-UFD/205563924


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

looks nice, but thin, do you need to use somekind of soft-pad under the paper?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I didn't have any sanding paper for the idiot stick a few months ago and went to home depot to buy some for the crew. I wanted to try out some of that new super expensive sanding paper, that 3M in this light green color basically the same as what you linked only light green. It is really good. I mean wow it lasted a long time and did it's job well but the price is ridiculous. Sometimes I really want to go back and buy some boxes for personal use but wow that price. I'd recommend everyone buy one small pack and try it out just to see how far sanding paper has gone but I wouldn't actually recommend anyone keep buying because of the price.


----------

